# Supplements for catabolic state



## jsjs24 (Jan 6, 2004)

This is from a site I saw about ways to overcome the catabolic state. It was intended mainly for cancer and aids patients but I think it is pretty helpful for bodybuilders also.

Summary
Catabolic wasting can be counteracted by proper nutrient supplementation. A daily dose of 2000 mg of glutamine is suggested to prevent glutamine depletion in the tissues and the ensuing catabolic effect. Fish and borage oil supplementation, in the dose of 1300 mg of DHA, 500 mg of EPA, and 1200 mg of GLA a day, should be considered to suppress inflammatory cytokines and prostaglandins that can destroy tissue. Two 1000-mg CLA capsules should be taken 2 times a day to facilitate the transport of glucose into muscle cells. The intake of 30 grams a day of biologically active whey protein concentrate, 10-20 grams of arginine, 2400 mg of L-carnitine, and a branched-chain amino acid complex may produce a dramatic anticatabolic tissue-sparing effect and regulate immune system cytokines that are thought to cause cachexia.
The multinutrient Life Extension Mix formula should be given to all people with catabolic breakdown to provide the basic building blocks the body needs to start rebuilding.
A person at risk for developing catabolic wasting syndrome or who is already suffering from cachexia (tissue wasting) should consider the following supplements:

1. Glutamine, 2000 mg a day, available in capsule or powder form. 

2. Super GLA/DHA oil, 8 capsules a day (provides optimal potencies of GLA from borage oil and DHA/EPA from fish oil concentrate). 

3. Conjugated linoleic acid (CLA), (76%) 2000 mg 2 times a day. 

4. Biologically active whey protein concentrate, 30-60 grams a day. 

5. Arginine, 10-20 grams a day in divided doses. 

6. L-carnitine, 2400 mg a day in divided doses. 

7. Life Extension Mix, 9 tablets, 14 capsules, or 1 tbsp of powder daily in divided doses.

8. Consider growth hormone, DHEA, and/or testosterone replacement therapy. 

9. Branched Chain Amino Acid Formula, 1200-2400 mg a day.


----------

